# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ما بدخل ع السي

## Ammar Qasaimeh

مسا الخيرات , 

كيفكو؟
عندي مشكله بالجهاز انه ما برضى يدخل على السي , بطلعلي صفحه  open with ولا حتى عن طريق اكسبلور ولا اشي غير عن طريق الsearch بفتح , المهم بدي طريقه تنحل المشكله بدون ما افرمت لانه جد مش فاضيله , حاولت اعمل سستم رستور ما رضي , اذا عندو طريقه بأنتظاركو  :Cgiving:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مسا الخيرات , 
> 
> كيفكو؟
> عندي مشكله بالجهاز انه ما برضى يدخل على السي , بطلعلي صفحه open with ولا حتى عن طريق اكسبلور ولا اشي غير عن طريق الsearch بفتح , المهم بدي طريقه تنحل المشكله بدون ما افرمت لانه جد مش فاضيله , حاولت اعمل سستم رستور ما رضي , اذا عندو طريقه بأنتظاركو


 
عمار مش فاهم عليك ممكن توضح اكثر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعني لما تكبس على السي وبدك تدخل عليه , بتطلعلك صفحة open with

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه فهمت عليم دقيقتين وبلقيلك الحل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عمار شوف هي الطريق ردلي خبر طيب 
افتح التاسك مانجر بالضغط على ctrl+alt+delete


ثم اختر new واكتب explorer

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

task manager has been disabled by your admin

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> task manager has been disabled by your admin





شو يعني زبط والا لا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا

----------


## MR.X

عمار حبيبي انت عندك فايروس الاوتو رن ...

واكثر مضادات الفيروسات ما بتتعرف على هاد الفيروس ...

هسى بعطيك برنامج صغير وبتنح مشكلتك...


دقيقتين

----------


## MR.X

هاي البرنامج في المرفقات ...

فك الضغط عنو واكبس ستار ...

وان شاء الله بتكون مشكلتك انحلت ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حبيبي ربيع عندي امتحانات والجهاز مش مساعد

----------


## MR.X

البرنامج صغير ... يا عمار ..

توكل على الله ... شغلتك بسيطة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ربيع اسمع بفكرك بزبط مع الفيرا

----------


## MR.X

الافيرا ما بمسك فايروس الاوتو رن وهاي من العيوب الكبيرة الي فيه ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ربيع يا ربيع , الف شكر الك 
زبط واشتغل مشكووووووور على راسي والله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ربيع يا ربيع , الف شكر الك 
> زبط واشتغل مشكووووووور على راسي والله



شو عمار شو أعطك ربيع اي انتي فايروس

----------


## MR.X

حبيبي عمار انا بالخدمة ....

عبدالله هاد مش انتي فايروس ...

هاد برنامج متخصص بمسح فايروس الاوتو رن فقط ....

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> حبيبي عمار انا بالخدمة ....
> 
> عبدالله هاد مش انتي فايروس ...
> 
> هاد برنامج متخصص بمسح فايروس الاوتو رن فقط ....



اوكي ممكن بس اسم البرنامج بدي اغلبك ابعثلي اياه عالخاص

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------

